

Groupon Drives 102,000 Cupcake Orders to Small Bakery. Lesson in Forecasting - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2011/11/24/groupon-horror-cupcakes/

======
cpt1138
Was the mistake the merchant made "using Groupon?"

